# Thermostat



## booboomoomoo (Apr 9, 2011)

Is there a thermostat that will turn your daytime basking heat lamps off and switch over to a night time heat lamps or do u have to use two seperate thermostats if there is were do u get them from?


----------



## dangles (Apr 9, 2011)

Oops misread the post


----------



## Niall (Apr 9, 2011)

Australian Reptiles do a Day and Night Dimming Thermostat, I use them on my enclosures and they work like a charm.
I get mine from http://www.reptile-mania.com or you can try http://www.animalattraction.com.au 
Hope this help.


----------



## booboomoomoo (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah i use one of them but u cant controll a basking light and the night heat lamp on the thermostat


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not sure I have this right... But... Could you use a timer switch, plug the thermostat into that - the thermostat will only work for the hours that the timer allows.

A decent digital timer costs around $30 while a pin one for $10.

In my mind it works....


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 9, 2011)

What are you trying to heat at night ?


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm new to this kind of thing, but could you have both lamps set up with their own thermostats and have a timer switch one on and the other off at certain times? Like I said, I have no idea how thermostats and timers work.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 10, 2011)

If you get a probe thermostat you can attach a powerboard and have both lights on a separate timer.


----------



## boxhed (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm also experimenting for winter. I got, for about $24 from Bunnings, a light sensor PowerPoint. The basking lights run on one circuit, on a timer (with a low watt globe above this sensor switch... So when the timer turns the basking lights off, the sensor switch reacts to the loss of light and the heat matts come on - and in the morning, when the timer turns the basking lights on, the sensor reacts to the light & turns the heat mats off.

We'll see how it goes anyhow...


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 10, 2011)

my thermostats run have two switches that run 2 lamps at different times and different temps... wast cheap though


----------



## booboomoomoo (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah ithink if you put a timer on a thermostat it would turn of when the heat turned off or if u used it on a dimming timer i think u would run into problems. As for what im heating is a couple of pygmy bearded dragons as i have three i am going to have three heat spots to avoid them fighting and i perfer to use a heat night light over a mat as i dont like having heat mats in a enclosure and as the walls of the enclosure are made out of 15mm foam its a bit hard to heat behind the walls


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 10, 2011)

booboomoomoo said:


> Yeah ithink if you put a timer on a thermostat it would turn of when the heat turned off or if u used it on a dimming timer i think u would run into problems. As for what im heating is a couple of pygmy bearded dragons as i have three i am going to have three heat spots to avoid them fighting and i perfer to use a heat night light over a mat as i dont like having heat mats in a enclosure and as the walls of the enclosure are made out of 15mm foam its a bit hard to heat behind the walls


I meant plug the powerboard into the thermostat plug then the lights on separate timers on the powerboard, one set for day and the other for night


----------



## booboomoomoo (Apr 10, 2011)

As i understand a thermostat turns off the power to the lights as the timers run on that power they will be turned off as well


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 10, 2011)

booboomoomoo said:


> As i understand a thermostat turns off the power to the lights as the timers run on that power they will be turned off as well


True, didn't think of that.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 10, 2011)

booboomoomoo said:


> As i understand a thermostat turns off the power to the lights as the timers run on that power they will be turned off as well


 
I'm not sure I get you though...

You'll put the timer first - directly into the plug socket, then in parallel you'll put the thermostat into the timer... The thermostat will only operate when powered - ie when the timer allows it to - subsequently anything plugged into the thermostat won't work unless the thermostat and the timer are both powered on. 

Timer first - thermostat second then finally the heat source. 

There is a chance what you said is exactly this... but I'm tired, it's sunday, and I'm procrastinating so it needed answering even if you got it right


----------



## Childrens (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes there is a thermostat that does this, it is the Microclimate B1 Magic Eye. The "Magic eye" detects the light in the room and switches into night mode.


----------



## booboomoomoo (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks but that still does the same thing but have looked at there range and hvae solve.d my problem with there sun and moon add on. Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## baxtor (Apr 10, 2011)

makes you wonder what they do in the wild when the sun goes down.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 10, 2011)

baxtor said:


> makes you wonder what they do in the wild when the sun goes down.


 
Get hit by cars while trying to warm up on the road.


----------



## hissnbits (Apr 11, 2011)

I can only think of using two thermostats if you are wanting to control temperature combined with a timer. One option would be a cheap thermostat and plug in timer. But just wondering would it be better to not heat or light at night?


----------



## pharskie (Apr 24, 2011)

you need to get light sensitive thermostats and have one set for day time and one set for night. Easy way around the problem but as mentioned befor not really the most cost effective


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Apr 24, 2011)

This one may suit your needs. It has a thermostat and an independant light timer built into one. The video gives a good overview. 
Advanced Reptile Thermostat - Thermostats/Thermometers - Pythons / Snakes - Reptiles - Aquarium and reptile online shop in Melbourne. Specialise in Baby Turtles, Lizards, Frogs and Pythons also for sale!


----------



## sambino (Apr 24, 2011)

thermo control pro 2 is good


----------

